# Where do your dogs sleep?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Where does your dog(s) sleep at night?

If they're allowed on the bed put sometimes sleep on the floor, go ahead and put "on the bed." I'm trying to get at how many dogs are _allowed_ on the bed, in the bedroom, etc. Not so much where they eventually choose to be.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Didn't vote, my dogs are all free in the house at night. They sleep on the couch, floor or will hop on the bed for a bit. Usually Karlo and Onyx are on the floor by the bed, and Kacie will get on the couch...that is the only time I ever see her on the couch. Karlo will lie on the bed at my feet but doesn't stay long.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmmm, one on the bed, the other on the floor in the bedroom (their choice) - I can only choose one?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine starts out on the bed, but will end up on the floor. Once he jumps off, he isn't allowed back on unless invited. I _have_ to get my sleep!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Castlemaid said:


> Hmmm, one on the bed, the other on the floor in the bedroom (their choice) - I can only choose one?


Yeah, I'm sorry I wasn't very clear. If they're allowed on the bed but hop on and off and sometimes sleep on the floor, go ahead and put "on the bed" I'm trying to get at how many people _allow_ their dogs to sleep on the bed, in the bedroom, etc.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I voted, in the bedroom but not on the bed. I thought I could choose more than one and clicked vote..so I skewed your poll already! sorry!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie sleeps in the hallway at the top of the stairs between all 3 bedrooms.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

All of mine sleep on and off the bed, so I voted on the bed. A couple will stay on the bed all night, and the others will eventually get off and sleep on the floor next to the bed. Bandit will often go in his crate, it's left open, but he starts off on the bed too.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Voted "on the bed" but sometimes he will sleep on his dog bed next to the bed


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I put in the bedroom, but not on the bed. They're allowed to go up there if they want (Keefer is not interested, Halo is a bed dog) at other times, but they sleep in crates in the bedroom. I like being able to sleep in on the weekends.  And they don't mind their crates, they're usually already in there when I go to close the doors.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Otto always sleeps in our bedroom. We tried the open in door thing to let sleep were he wishes. He roamed the house all night checking the kids rooms and the whole house. Like he was monitoring the house. But I'm a light sleeper so he kept me up all night that night. So we did away with that idea. Plus it makes me feel safe he is right by my side.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Okay thanks, I voted on the bed then. Keeta is most certainly allowed up on the bed at night if she so chooses.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The first thing Halo does when we open the crate doors and release them is to jump up on the bed and roll around on her back - it's her morning ritual. I don't know if she's doing it to put HER scent on our bed, or she's relishing being immersed in OUR scents.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

They don't sleep on the bed but they start out in the bedroom. Mac & Faith usually stay there all night. Slider & Bruiser wander here and there around the house but usually end up back in the bedroom.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

They both sleep in my room in their crates, Skylar with her door open (she could be on the bed but she chooses not to) and Kayden is a puppy so his door is closed. He'll probably sleep on the bed with me when he's older lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

in the bedroom but not on the bed. between my husband and myself, there's no room on the bed for them. They're allowed up when its just one of us in bed but most of the time they either sleep downstairs in their crates or upstairs in the bedroom on the floor


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky and Kopper sleep in the bedroom. Rocky sleeps in his dad's spot if he's out of town, but otherwise they're in their own beds. We used to let them sleep in the bed with us but contorting around dogs had us waking up every morning with back and neck aches.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Mine are crated in the bedroom, but I found out by accidentally not latching Rosa's crate the other night that she would prefer to sleep downstairs on her pillow. Tough cookies, little Rosa, you have to sleep with the rest of your family in the bedroom.


----------



## Jayla (Jul 1, 2004)

At night, Jayla usually sleeps on the floor next to our bed (she's not allowed on bed or furniture). Daytime when we're home, she'll rotate between sleeping on the non-carpeted area by our front door or she'll sleep in her crate.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I screwed the poll up also.. Jinx is allowed on the bed on the furniture basically wherever however she sleeps better in her crate (not as much up down and investigating every noise during the night) If we go to a hotel shes in bed with me at home her crate stays in the room and she goes in her crate and now that she gets older if I don't crate her she'll lay on the bed for a bit then goes and curls up in her crate with the door open anyways.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I get a small corner of Lucy's bed from time to time. It really depends how far she wants to stretch her legs on a given night.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Our original intent was that Shasta would never be allowed on the bed and until recently, she always slept in her crate. But on hot days, our bedroom is the coolest spot upstairs. Shasta's bedroom, even with the fan on, is at least 15 degrees warmer so...I've been letting her on the bed with me when I go to bed, then my husband puts her in her crate when he comes to bet. Our queen size bed just isn't big enough for the three of us.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Our kids don't get on any furniture. I know a lot of folks allow it but we don't. They probably woudn't like the bed anyway, it's a water bed. Two of them sleep in our room and Patton roams the house. He would be allowed in our room if he would stay. Once the last child moves out we'll just leave the door open and they can sleep up or downstairs, their choice. The one who I know will always sleep in our room is Max. He even goes up without us if we don't go to bed soon enough.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Dogs sleep on the dog futon which is on the floor at the end of my bed. All of my dogs have always slept in the bedroom on dog beds but a few have chosen to sleep elsewhere from time to time.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Ours sleep on their own beds near our bedroom windows (they reach almost to the floor). They like to look out and watch the world go by if they aren't sleeping......
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine is allowed on the bed but never sleeps on it if me and DH are sleeping there. He has a dog bed that he sleeps on (or lays on the floor and uses his bed as a pillow- much to my annoyance).

He enjoys laying on the bed- but I think he doesn't have the room that he wants to stretch out for sleeping on it.


----------



## Kossick (Apr 23, 2011)

We have two dogs - one of them sleeps in our bed (yes, under the covers) and the other one sleeps on the floor in our bedroom. Sometimes she prefers sleeping in her crate; she'll go in there on her own.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I shut the bedroom door, so the girls sleep in the living room. They have the option of sleeping on the couch or the floor or in a crate. 

I used to have other dogs sleep with me in the past, but I just don't sleep well if they do. I'm done with fighting for space on the bed!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Where ever they want but neither likes our bed. daisy moves from our room, to the kid's room, on her bed in our room, on the floor in the dining room or on her other bed in the living room. Lucky in our room between the bed and closet,next to his dog bed. So glad I spent that money.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly usually sleeps on her bed in our bedroom but I don't shut the door anymore so she is free to wonder through the house.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Pretty much wherever he wants. In the middle of the floor or on somebody's bed.


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

My boy is in the house and has free roam of it every night....but when it is bed time, I go to sleep in my bed, and he prefers to sleep in his kennel....so I voted "outside".


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I voted, in the bedroom but not on the bed. I thought I could choose more than one and clicked vote..so I skewed your poll already! sorry!!


You should get 2 votes, one for each dog.

Abby sleeps on the floor in the bedroom with the door closed.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

My three sleep in their beds which are in our bedroom. We don't allow them to sleep in the bed.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix is allowed up on the bed to sleep with us on invite only. Usually if he come up, he's there for a short time and then jumps off and goes to sleep on his own bed by the sliding glass door in the bedroom. Once in a blue moon, he sleeps with us the who night.

On rare occasions, he'll go and sleep on his bed in the living room.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My dogs have their own mattress in my bedroom on the floor.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

All of my dogs have thier own bed in my bedroom. When Its time to go to bed they usually go to thier beds unless the cat beat them to it, then they stand thier looking at the cat like "get out of my bed". Then I have to kick kitty out. Kiya is the only one gated off on the side of my bed because she has seizures and I want to hear her. I wake up during the night and always find Lakota in her bed and if Apache isn't in his he's on the floor.


----------



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

Max loves to sleep outside... he actually prefers to be outside most of the time... I don't blame him I feel like sleeping under the tree with that nice breeze too!!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Lukas is allowed in the bed with me. But he gets off when I tell him too. All of the dogs have their own kennel though. If I'm up especially late he will go into his kennel and go to bed by himself. 

Havn't let Jaxon out of his Kennel yet at night.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Eva starts on the bed by invite and then when the lights go out she heads for the floor or her bed on the floor. Hubby sleeps lighter than I do and he says she comes up at night at times. She's always up cuddling between the two of us in the morning!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark starts out on my bed and then ends up on the floor next to my bed. If I wake up in the middle of the night I always call him back up on the bed though.. lol.

Zefra is in my bedroom in her crate still but before I actually fall asleep, both are on my bed cuddling with me while I read a book or browse the internet.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

In his kennel, in the office. Far away from the bedroom!


----------



## tracyaesaert (Aug 23, 2011)

Our dogs are not allowed in the bedroom. They have their own little corridor where they sleep .... We both prefer it like that, but her nose is always under the door and looking at our bedroom


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think there should have been an *Other options. Sonar sleeps where he can keep an eye on me and the rest of the house. So normally that is right in the entrance to our bedroom, the floor at the foot of the bed, the hallway, maybe the actual foot of the bed...depends on how warm it is in the house and where he wants to go. It's never too far from my side though, especially when my boyfriend is at work (he works 5pm-1am). Onyx sleeps on the couch or in the basement, he could care less about me. Which is why I got a shepherd. Onyx is too independent and not protective at all.


----------

